# urgent question



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

my aunt wants to sent me a scout slingshot with my grandmother who is visiting her she lives in new york will the air port authorithy in new york take it from her please answer


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TSA confiscated Woody's tiny toy six-shooter, so if there is anyone there smart enough to know what a slingshot is, they will probably take it. Tell her to put it in checked baggage. Better yet, ask your aunt to mail it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

With the was the TSA is ... I wouldn't want to lose a slingshot, especially a scout which while isn't super expensive ... it would still stink to lose it.

I would go with mailing it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If she checks it in should not be a problem I fly to some of the places I hunt check in un banded should be ok.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Make sure it's unbanded, if it's checked it won't be a problem.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Checked should be ok unbanned and no ammo, but IIRC all slingshots are illegal in NYC is shes flying out of there I know wristbrace are in the rest of the state,so you might want to have it mailed just to be safe for sure if shes not checking bagage.


----------

